# Not drinking much



## soratosjc (Jul 8, 2013)

My 4 girls free range most of the day in our yard. It has been super hot and muggy here recently but I haven't had to refill their water. I have a few pots in the yard that the sprinklers water at night that don't drain and I have noticed the girls drinking from there a few times recently. Should I be concerned about their water intake? They are super healthy 10 week old pullett.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Mine aren't drinking much either & it's been blazing hot here!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I wouldn't worry too much, particularly if they are free ranging. A lot of moisture is found in what they are eating right now with the plethora of juicy bugs out on forage right now. 

I have a group of youngsters that live and forage far from the water source all day and I have never seen them at the water pan in all these months...I'm assuming they access it now and again, but I've never seen them.


----------



## soratosjc (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank you! And drinking stagnant water from the sprinklers is ok too? I know how important clean fresh water is!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

They seem to prefer it! Yes...I've seen dogs and chickens alike be given fresh water on a hot day and they'll walk over to an old mud puddle and drink like they've never seen water for weeks and this is the last oasis.  Cats, at least, seem to prefer fresh water over warm, old, scummy water..... 

As long as you have fresh water available, I wouldn't worry...they are often strange in their actions.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Funny you mentioned this I just experienced it today. Mine have fresh water twice a day sometimes but I saw them preferring dirty water sitting in a puddle! Go figure!


----------

